# OpenDNS benutzen Wie?

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich möchte gerne einen OpenDNS Server benutzen.

Im moment bekomme ich die DNS von meinem ISP,

ich benutze DHCP.

Ich hatte hierfür die IP Adressen in meine /etc/resolv.conf

eingetragen. Diese werden aber beim Neustart wieder gelöscht.

Wie muss ich vorgehen, wenn das System offene DNS Server benutzen soll?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## cryptosteve

Wählst Du Dich direkt ein oder über einen Router. Wenn über einen Router, dann wäre der beste Weg, die DNS-Server im Router zu plazieren.

Ansonsten .. wie stellt Du unter Gentoo die Netzverbindung her? In den Applets zu Networkmanager kann man selbst DNS-Server angeben, da ist das auch relativ einfach.

Will sagen ... wir brauchen mehr Informationen  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich will über den Router nix machen.

Der Router ist nicht von mir und die Software zu ändern,

weiss nicht ob ich das tun soll.

Ich will einfach nur eine Lösung für meinen Rechner.

Im Moment bekomme ich via DHCP meine IP vom Router und woher der die DNS hat,

das weiss ich nicht.

Ich hatte in der /etc/resolv.con einen anderen DNS Server eingetragen.

Doch diese wird wieder zurück gesetzt.

Ich möchte das irgendwo fest eintragen können.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte in der /etc/resolv.con einen anderen DNS Server eingetragen.
> 
> Doch diese wird wieder zurück gesetzt.
> 
> Ich möchte das irgendwo fest eintragen können.

 

Jo , das ist das "normale" verhalten. Wenn du ihn fest eintragen möchtest sollte dies vermutlich mit einem Eintrag in der

/etc/conf.d/net zu machen sein. 

```
dns_servers="....."
```

 Diese werden dann auch bei einen /etc/init.d/net.foo restart korrekt mit in der /etc/resolv.conf gesetzt werden.

Schaue dazu zb auch im

less /usr/share/doc/openrc-*/net.example.bz2

----------

## Christian99

den meisten routern kann man auch über die Konfigurationsoberfläche mitteilen, welcehn dns-server sie per dhcp verteilen. kanns ja mal schauen

----------

## .maverick

Wenn du die Filter von OpenDNS verwenden möchtest ohne dass deine Anfragen auf irgendwelche Pseudosuchseiten umgeleitet werden, dann kann ich folgende Konfiguration für OpenDNS empfehlen:

```
# Configuration file for dnsmasq.

listen-address=127.0.0.1

# Google

# server=8.8.8.8

# server=8.8.4.4

# OpenDNS

server=208.67.222.222

server=208.67.220.220

no-resolv

# Never forward plain names (without a dot or domain part)

domain-needed

# Never forward addresses in the non-routed address spaces.

bogus-priv

bogus-nxdomain=67.215.65.130

bogus-nxdomain=67.215.65.132

bogus-nxdomain=67.215.67.111

bogus-nxdomain=67.215.77.130

bogus-nxdomain=67.215.77.132

bogus-nxdomain=208.69.33.135

bogus-nxdomain=208.69.33.136

bogus-nxdomain=208.69.35.136

# bogus-nxdomain=208.69.38.160
```

Als DNS-Server ist dann 127.0.0.1 einzutragen, das geht am Besten in der resolvconf.conf:

```
# Configuration for resolvconf(8)

# See resolvconf.conf(5) for details

resolv_conf=/etc/resolv.conf

name_servers=127.0.0.1
```

Praktischerweise reicht es aus, dnsmasq zu beenden und schon gehst du wieder über den Standard-DNS deines Routers.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@maverick:

danke !

hoffentlich gehören die Meldungen (Pseudosuchseiten) jetzt damit der Vergangenheit an

----------

## .maverick

Tun sie  :Wink: 

Manchmal muss man einen Server hinzufügen oder wieder rausnehmen, ist aber schon seit Monaten nicht mehr passiert. Wenn du wieder auf 'ner OpenDNS-Seite landest, dann nimm den Domainnamen, ping sie an und trag die entsprechende IP-Adresse wieder als bogus-nxdomain ein. Damit schickt dnsmasq immer fein das NX, so wie es sich gehört und der Browser reagiert entsprechend (z.B. mit Schnellsuche).

----------

